# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Restituzione beni in leasing

## nic

Nel caso di scioglimento per scelta del curatore dal contratto di leasing pendente alla data di apertura del fallimento , la società di leasing, secondo il disposto dell'art. 72quater Legge Fallimentare, ha *diritto* alla restituzione del bene, quindi non deve presentare istanza di rivendica. Vi torna??? 
Invece se il contratto di leasing si è risolto per inadempimento con data certa anteriore alla data di sentenza del fallimento inviata dalla società di leasing, per riavere il bene la società di leasing dovrà presentare istanza di rivendica del bene. Concordate??? Grazie.

----------


## f.p

> Nel caso di scioglimento per scelta del curatore dal contratto di leasing pendente alla data di apertura del fallimento , la società di leasing, secondo il disposto dell'art. 72quater Legge Fallimentare, ha *diritto* alla restituzione del bene, quindi non deve presentare istanza di rivendica. Vi torna??? 
> Invece se il contratto di leasing si è risolto per inadempimento con data certa anteriore alla data di sentenza del fallimento inviata dalla società di leasing, per riavere il bene la società di leasing dovrà presentare istanza di rivendica del bene. Concordate??? Grazie.

  ciao!
io farei domanda di rivendica anche nel primo caso, soprattutto se non hai modo di verificare se i beni oggetto della locazione finanziaria sono stati (erroneamente) inclusi nell'inventario.
come dire.. nel più c'è il meno!!

----------


## nic

In realtà c'è un verbale sottoscritto dal curatore in cui ha individuato precisamente i beni in leasing e non li ha inclusi nell'inventario in quanto beni di terzi, inoltre il curatore ha fatto istanza al G.D. di sciogliersi dai contratti secondo quanto disposto dall'art. 72 quater. Il G.D. ha emesso il decreto con la relativa autorizzazione, quindi secondo l'art.87 L.F. direi che la domanda di rivendica non è necessaria. Ovviamente, se viene fatta nel più ci sta il meno.... :Smile: . saluti.

----------


## f.p

> In realtà c'è un verbale sottoscritto dal curatore in cui ha individuato precisamente i beni in leasing e non li ha inclusi nell'inventario in quanto beni di terzi, inoltre il curatore ha fatto istanza al G.D. di sciogliersi dai contratti secondo quanto disposto dall'art. 72 quater. Il G.D. ha emesso il decreto con la relativa autorizzazione

  suvvia, la mia era una "posizione" di prudenza .. ma se c'è già tutto questo!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fabio77

buongiorno a tutti, 
avrei un quesito da sottoporre, nel 2002 ho acquistato un'autovettura usata con il leasing, nel 2010 dovrò pagare una maxirata finale (avrò la possibilità recandomi 1 mese prima in concessionaria di ridefinire questo importo) 
ora la mia domanda è: esiste la possibilità di poter cessare il pagamento delle rate del leasing restituendo ovviamente l'autovettura? 
grazie per ogni vostra informazione

----------

